# boot debian impossible!



## Chatte (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai une debian installée sur mon macbook en dual boot avec refit depuis 2 semaines. Tout fonctionnait correctement. Aujourd'hui au boot, lilo refuse de dépasser les  ............. du chargement!
Avez vous une idée d'où cela peut venir?
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## droupi (15 Mars 2010)

Peux-tu préciser ? Qu'affiche lilo ?

N'as-tu pas toucher au fichiers de lilo ou aux partitions contenant ces fichiers ?
En effet lilo est assez délicat et ne référence pas les fichiers (noyau, fichier de configuration,...) à travers les systèmes de fichiers (comme grub), mais directement sur le disque dur.
Toute modification peut alors pertuber lilo.

C'est la cause la plus commune, sinon il faut que tu précises.


----------



## Chatte (15 Mars 2010)

Merci de me répondre!
En fait, juste après avoir valider le choix de l'OS à booter, pour Debian, Lilo commence son chargement. En gros il m'affiche :
Lilo 22.8 ................................................................................. (les deux lignes de pointillés) puis s'arrète avec le curseur _ clignotant à l'infini! 
Non je n'ai pas touché aux fichiers de config de Lilo, j'étais déjà bien contente que cela fonctionne! Dans mon souvenir je n'ai pas éteint le mac à l'arrache, et je n'ai rien fait d'autre que programmer ce jour là... Je vais tenter une réinstallation de Lilo avec le cd d'install de debian le weekend prochain (je n'ai le macbook que le we...)
Si vous avez des idées...
Merci


----------



## droupi (15 Mars 2010)

Ca fait un bail que je n'ai pas utiliser lilo : les points cela correspond de souvenir au chargement du noyau GNU/Linux, non ?
Enfin c'est sûr que ca va être plus rapide de réinstaller lilo, plutôt que comprendre ce que se passe.
Normalement il y a peu de risques, mais faut faire attention avec ce genre d'installation à ne rien écraser d'important sur le disque dur.
Bizarre quand même, si tu n'as touché à rien des partitions Debian. Pourtant je ne vois pas trop une cause hors lilo.
Pourquoi tu n'as pas installé grub, le standard pour Debian ? C'est quand même moins contraignant que lilo...


----------



## Chatte (15 Mars 2010)

Je ne sais pas à quoi correspondent les points de chargement... et c'est pas évident de trouver des explications claires là dessus. J'ai installé lilo juste pour tester comme ça faisait un petit moment que je choisissait toujours grub... Les envies de changements ne sont pas toujours raisonnables :rateau: ! Merci de tes réponses je réinstallerai lilo le we prochain j'espère que ça fonctionnera!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------

ou grub plutot pour être sur que ça marche...


----------



## tsss (16 Mars 2010)

Chatte a dit:


> ou grub plutot pour être sur que ça marche...



 Grub est bien plus simple a maintenir/réparer. 
De plus lilo est deprecated depuis des lustres !

Sinon pour réparer ton lilo.conf tu peux utilisé la manip du chroot, c'est très pratique, un peu compliqué la première fois.

Un tuto court et simple pour chrooter un système linux.


----------



## France1159 (21 Mars 2010)

> De plus lilo est deprecated depuis des lustres !



non il n'est pas obselète. Juste moins employé que son concurrent GRUB.
Des distributions tels que Zenwalk utilisent encore LILO.


----------



## tsss (21 Mars 2010)

France1159 a dit:


> non il n'est pas obselète. Juste moins employé que son concurrent GRUB.
> Des distributions tels que Zenwalk utilisent encore LILO.



Ah mais lilo est toujours présent sur beaucoup de distrib, mais je pense (et je ne suis pas le seul) que c'est un erreur de l'utiliser, grub est beaucoup plus simple a maintenir.

Loin de moi l'idée de lancer un troll . 
Mais j'insiste, lilo est "deprecated", non pas dans le sens obsolète mais déconseillé, et ça depuis bien longtemps déjà.


----------



## France1159 (21 Mars 2010)

oui  GRUB possède plusieurs avantages et sa maintenance est plus aisé.


----------



## droupi (21 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai jamais testé un GNU/Linux en hôte/multi boot sur MacBook Pro.

La question est alors : grub et lilo, c'est du pareil au même ?
(je ne parle pas du boot loader en lui-même, mais des contraintes sur le GNU/Linux même, par exemple pour un lancement du système pleinement opérationnel).

Vite fait, mal fait en parcourant des topics, j'ai cru voir que c'était plus simple avec lilo.

Vos rex ?


----------



## tsss (21 Mars 2010)

droupi a dit:


> &#8230;..
> La question est alors : grub et lilo, c'est du pareil au même ?
> &#8230;.



c'est dit juste au dessus, grub est plus simple a maintenir dans le sens ou en cas de crash de lilo, il est nécessaire *d'exécuter* la commande lilo une fois le fichier de configuration (lilo.conf) reparamètré. 
Qui dit exécuter la commande lilo, dit système "actif" &#8230;. d'ou la difficulté car pour avoir un système "actif" il faut avoir démarré sur *ce* système (un live cd ne suffit pas, ou alors avec la technique du chroot, lien plus haut). 
Grub lui peu être modifié à la volé, les modif sont prises en compte au prochain démarrage, en cas de plantage de grub, il est simple d'éditer le grub.conf et de le modifier, puis d'enregistrer les modif.

Bon je suis pas certain d'être clair et compréhensible, surtout pour un novice en linux &#8230; mais crois moi grub est beaucoup mieux (à maintenir) et aussi simple (à configurer) !

Mon conseil en plus, si vraiment tu veux te mettre à linux, c'est à dire comprendre le système, évite les mandrake, ubuntu, et autre &#8230; rien de mieux qu'une bonne gentoo le handbook sous le coude et zou, on prend son temps, on lit, on comprend, on applique et on est content d'avoir un système qui tient debout plusieurs années (ma dernière gentoo a tenue 5 ans &#8230;.).

Dernier conseil, une bonne distrib est une distrib bien documentée, avec un forum actif &#8230; surtout quand on débute !


----------



## France1159 (22 Mars 2010)

La Gentoo en première vague c'est pas le mieux à conseiller. 
Une maitrise du terminal est un pré-requis sinon on copie bêtement les commandes en pensant "avoir compris" l'exécution de cette dernière. 

Pour le novice oui une bonne communauté est indispensable pour débuter.


----------



## droupi (22 Mars 2010)

> c'est dit juste au dessus, grub est plus simple a maintenir dans le sens ou en cas de crash de lilo, il est nécessaire *d'exécuter* la commande lilo...



Dont par moi...
Je ne parlais pas de ce genre de contraintes du boot loader.
A priori, grub et lilo, cela ne change rien, ca sert à charger le noyau.
Mais par exemple, un grub sur usb avec émulation bios pose quelques problèmes (par exemple, avec Debian, ca bloque au démarrage). Il faut appeler le noyau avec les bons paramètres.
Donc (je répète, a priori, non, mais je pose quand même la question), est-ce que lilo facilite les choses ?

Quand à gentoo, pareil que France1159.
Et je vois pas pourquoi gentoo tiendrait plus longtemps la route que d'autres distrib.
Comme tu le dis, il vaut mieux une distrib bien documentée et avec un communauté importante et dynamique et faire un choix selon chacun et s'y tenir. gento, Unbuntu, Debian, bien maitrîsé, ça tiendra 20 ans...


----------

